# New Collection starts soon



## Rat (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks Like we have a new design of lights to start collecting very soon
*PKDESIGNLAB*

I think these look crazy. Look at the deep reflector they should throw a nice beam. 
I hope PKDL does special work with all the main player in the Flashlight world. I will be collecting all the new PK design lab lights if they come to reality.

Pk new Tactical flashlight concept design corroboration w/FoxFury at Shot Show 2013
The FoxFury PK1 & PK2






Check out the deep reflector nice.





what do you guys think about the design ?
A2 on steroids ?


----------



## BenChiew (Jan 14, 2013)

I see holes in my pocket. LOL


----------



## tobrien (Jan 14, 2013)

holy cow


----------



## grayhighh (Jan 14, 2013)

That is a very COOL light:twothumbs


----------



## Rat (Jan 14, 2013)

****FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE***
FoxFury LLC, Vista, CA. January 11, 2013
FoxFury to release new LED light and have special guest at SHOT Show 2013*

*FoxFury last year had two special guests in its booth: the legendary John Bianchi and the guerilla film crew Beat Down Boogie (whose SHOT Show 2012 video has over 128k views). This year FoxFury will have a new (but well known) industry legend in its booth. The name of that individual will not be released until the start of SHOT Show. *

I wonder who the special guest will be mmmmmm










cheers


----------



## Light11 (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## Silgt (Jan 14, 2013)

The timing of PK departure from Surefire and the new lights collaboration from FoxFury signifies this has been a project that's in work over the past months, if not years.

When I saw the PK1 and PK2 (in pics), my immediate reaction is "Mutant Porcupine". This should be good...

I see bezel ring, and a possible 3-piece design for this light. If this is a P60 based light, it would be cool. Imagine if the four blue LED could be converted into a UV LED? :naughty:


----------



## tobrien (Jan 14, 2013)

so are these lights likely to be P60 compatible? PLEASE say yes


----------



## Rat (Jan 14, 2013)

tobrien said:


> so are these lights likely to be P60 compatible? PLEASE say yes



If they are P60 compatible it is a very smart move. 16340 & 18650 is a good move.

Maybe somebody going to the shot show could ask them for us.
I will try and find out.

cheers


----------



## Vortus (Jan 14, 2013)

Pawn and Rook. Not sure the small leds are protected enough.


----------



## Tumbleweed48 (Jan 14, 2013)

I think it would be better if they dehorned it. As it is, it would play merry old hell with the inside of a jacket pocket. Anti-roll is one thing, but this looks like standard issue from the Klingon Empire...


----------



## PCC (Jan 15, 2013)

Why blue?


----------



## Silgt (Jan 16, 2013)

UV will be nice...


----------



## London Lad (Mar 14, 2013)

Cool. want one or both!


----------



## bound (Mar 14, 2013)

Cool!
I think, it is the let a person can have fantasies of design！


----------



## marklanchafan (Mar 14, 2013)

wanna buy both.. is there a price coming out ?

design from PK are not bad. Surefire..... :'(


----------



## sween1911 (Jun 26, 2014)

Do these lights exist on the market or what? I don't see them in any other CPF threads. They look amazing.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jun 26, 2014)

Ugly and to me they are weapons of a street fighter.


----------



## Poppy (Jun 26, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> Ugly and to me they are weapons of a street fighter.



Yeah... and they'd tear holes in my anorak


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 26, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> Ugly and to me they are weapons of a street fighter.



If you've ever been in a street fight, something that might make a four 1/2" deep puncture wounds is not that effective....given that, for a similar form factor, you could be holding a decent knife, a tire iron, etc, and be far more dangerous than a flashlight with wee points on it....especially if it fell out of your anorak because of the holes it wore through your pocket, so you didn't have it either anyway...



Exaggerated strike bezels might look cool, but, to me, are an affectation.

A crenelated bezel, for me, is fine, as at least I can lens stand the light, and light will come out from between the crenelations, which can be handy to see if its still on, and/or to act as a low level area light, etc.


----------



## Amy sunshine (Jun 26, 2014)

it is pretty cool ! more professinal than ordinary flashlight


----------



## mcnair55 (Jun 27, 2014)

Poppy said:


> Yeah... and they'd tear holes in my anorak



It is the summer fella,far too warm to wear a jacket.



TEEJ said:


> If you've ever been in a street fight, something that might make a four 1/2" deep puncture wounds is not that effective....given that, for a similar form factor, you could be holding a decent knife, a tire iron, etc, and be far more dangerous than a flashlight with wee points on it....especially if it fell out of your anorak because of the holes it wore through your pocket, so you didn't have it either anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well we are not allowed to talk about it as a weapon as we will end up on the naughty step but if you use your imagination.


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 27, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> It is the summer fella,far too warm to wear a jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> Well we are not allowed to talk about it as a weapon as we will end up on the naughty step but if you use your imagination.



So, in summer, ventilating your anorak might actually be a GOOD idea?


----------



## sween1911 (Jun 27, 2014)

What just happened?  I asked about if anybody knew when or if PK's funky light was coming out and we got street fights and anoraks.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 17, 2015)

Just bought this....




Me thinks this will work well.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 17, 2015)

I had the pleasure of using one for about a month. I really liked it. :twothumbs Enjoy!

~ Chance


----------



## magellan (Dec 17, 2015)

I wondered what they'd be like. They sure look pretty cool.


----------



## ven (Dec 18, 2015)

Congrats bykfixer , I liked it at the start and grown to love it now. Your certainly on a role!!! A new light a day keeps the dark at bay


----------



## magellan (Dec 19, 2015)

TEEJ said:


> If you've ever been in a street fight, something that might make a four 1/2" deep puncture wounds is not that effective....given that, for a similar form factor, you could be holding a decent knife, a tire iron, etc, and be far more dangerous than a flashlight with wee points on it....especially if it fell out of your anorak because of the holes it wore through your pocket, so you didn't have it either anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably so. But it looks like you could use this one to open a beer can.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 22, 2017)

Funny how many did not know PK played a large role in the inception of the SHOT show to start with. Not only that but how much influence John Bianchi had in keeping police well equipped going back to the 1960's. I woulda gone in 013 just tothank that guy.

SHOT show was a lot different in the beginning. It allowed a few unknowns (outside of California) to become the household names we typically see these days and never ponder their humble beginnings.


----------

